# Plowing with a chevy 1500 4x4



## STREETGLIDE (Aug 20, 2009)

Just have a quick question. (I am new to the forum and snow plowing business) I have a 2000 chevy silverado 1500 with the 4.6 v8 this is the work truck style with the rubber mat on the floor and such and is a 4x4. I just bought the new Myer 7.5 ft snow plow for it and it seems to handle the weight easy, Is anybody else using a 1500 for plowing and how does it work. Myer says these plows are made for the 1500 series trucks. Do you think i will have any problems. ????


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

STREETGLIDE;795385 said:


> Just have a quick question. (I am new to the forum and snow plowing business) I have a 2000 chevy silverado 1500 with the 4.6 v8 this is the work truck style with the rubber mat on the floor and such and is a 4x4. I just bought the new Myer 7.5 ft snow plow for it and it seems to handle the weight easy, Is anybody else using a 1500 for plowing and how does it work. Myer says these plows are made for the 1500 series trucks. Do you think i will have any problems. ????


No you shouldnt have any problems at all plowing with a 1/2 ton. Mark13 has a Chevy 1500 with a 7.5ft blade if you have any question I think he knows the 1500s well.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

you should be alright....but Marks truck is a 5.7L i believe.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

SnowPro93;795422 said:


> you should be alright....but Marks truck is a 5.7L i believe.


Oh... Whoops :/


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

wouldn't your truck be a 4.8L instead of a 4.6L?


----------



## STREETGLIDE (Aug 20, 2009)

4.8 yes. It seems to have good power


----------



## cleansweep007 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a 1999 chevy 1500 4.8 with a western ultramount and it handles it well. You should be okay.


----------



## STREETGLIDE (Aug 20, 2009)

I am new to the plowing business except for some atv plowing. I appriciate all the answers here. Do i need to get a bigger alternator or will stock be fine.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

how many amp is your current alternator? and what type of plowing will you be doing?


----------



## STREETGLIDE (Aug 20, 2009)

Not sure how many amps. Its stock. And i will be plowing residential and some small lots.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

will you be doing much driving between lots to charge the battery back up? and if not then i would upgrade to a 160 amp or larger alternator


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Got any pics?


----------



## STREETGLIDE (Aug 20, 2009)

Here is a pic


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Thing looks pretty mean


----------



## STREETGLIDE (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks pretty good i think to.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Plowed with a 1500 for 8 years. Pushed more snow in my time than most of the guys you see out plowing anymore. 


















_These are some of my favorite pictures._


----------



## STREETGLIDE (Aug 20, 2009)

What size motor did ya have.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;795458 said:


> Thing looks pretty mean


Of course it does, it's a Chevrolet.wesport


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

STREETGLIDE;795545 said:


> What size motor did ya have.


TBI 350/700R4/241

Here's what it looks like now.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

2COR517;795550 said:


> Not really that mean looking, it's a Chevrolet. :WhimpyTruck:


Haha. Figured I would help you with a little editing.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Check out Deere615's set up, I think he has the same set up as what you will be using. With the smaller V8 and the meyers
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=78383


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey thanks for the link andy yeah my tuck does great I got the 4.8 v8. I really like your truck, looks alot like mine-beefed up half ton



JohnnyU;795568 said:


> TBI 350/700R4/241
> 
> Here's what it looks like now.


That is a sick truck-I am looking at getting one like that for mudding


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

i plow with a 03 silverado 5.3. i do resi's and commercial/church lots. it handles the 7.5' plow well as long as you plow with common sense. this year i've added wings to both sides to make it 9.5'. i do run timbrens in the front with a few cranks on the torsion bars and a marine deep cycle battery.


----------



## rondoo98 (Jul 8, 2009)

i got 1/2 ton seems like it will be fine!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

deere615;796604 said:


> That is a sick truck-I am looking at getting one like that for mudding


Thank you sir. I have quite a few hours into it already, and it's just barely begun. I have some big plans for it over the winter too.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm going to be in season 3 plowing commercial lots with my 1/2ton.
98 Chevy K1500 350/4l60e/NP241. Motor is bone stock, trans is also stock and the original as far as I know, I've added a larger trans cooler to it and a temp guage. Truck has 3/4ton suspension under it and 285s on newer factory 16x6.5 wheels. I crank my tbars two or three turns for the winter and call it good. 
I run a Western Unimount Pro Plow in the 7.5ft flavor, I also have pro wings that make it 9.8ft. On my wings I have a polyeurathane edge instead of the stock rubber peice and it works much better. I also use a SnowEx mini pro 575 spreader that goes in my reciever hitch. 
Only mods I've made to my truck is the larger trans cooler, previous owner put the different suspension and larger tires on. I'm running a 120 amp alternator and two 850cca batteries. Truck does fine with my mini lightbar, 2 or 4 flood lights off the rear, headlamps, plow, amp and sub (gotta have the tunes for plowing).

If I could change trucks right now I'd go with a Diesel 3/4 or 1 ton with some sort of a V blade or power plow. I've been spoiled after being able to run a nice diesel with a multiposition blade in the same lots I use my 1/2ton in. I can do just as nice of a job in either truck, but the diesel has to work much less then my truck does.

No pro wings in the second pic, had to do some straightening on them after I forgot where a curb was.


----------

